# Star Wars: Episode 9 - So sieht Kylo Rens Schicksal Gerüchten zufolge aus



## Darkmoon76 (1. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - So sieht Kylo Rens Schicksal Gerüchten zufolge aus* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - So sieht Kylo Rens Schicksal Gerüchten zufolge aus*


----------



## OField (1. Oktober 2019)

Pff. den einzig interessanten Charakter töten, war ja klar.


----------



## HolgerHans (2. Oktober 2019)

Wat fürn Schrott. 
  Selbst den Tod klauen die dreist aus der Original-Trilogie.


----------



## rldml (2. Oktober 2019)

Ihr könnt das Ende von Episode 9 übrigens noch mitbestimmen. Einfach eine E-Mail an Walt.Disney@Disney.com senden und erklären, wwarum alles, was die bisher gemacht haben, Mist ist. 

Dann ändern die alles. Versprochen.


----------



## LOX-TT (2. Oktober 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Ihr könnt das Ende von Episode 9 übrigens noch mitbestimmen. Einfach eine E-Mail an Walt.Disney@Disney.com senden und erklären, wwarum alles, was die bisher gemacht haben, Mist ist.
> 
> Dann ändern die alles. Versprochen.



ich zitiere mal den guten Luke  er hat die passenden Worte dafür 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Oktober 2019)

Ob das Gerücht nun wahr ist oder nicht sei jetzt mal dahingestellt... Aber aus meiner Sicht wäre es nur logisch wenn Kylo/Ben am Ende draufgehen würde (vorher aber vielleicht doch noch den guten Kern in sich wieder entdeckt), ich mein er hat seinen eigenen Vater und unzählige andere Opfer auf seinem Gewissen. Ein Happy End gerade für ihn käme in Sachen Sinngebung kaum in Frage. Damit würde er das gleiche Schicksal wie das seines Großvaters teilen... Und damit sich der Kreis schließen.


----------



## LOX-TT (2. Oktober 2019)

was ich mir wünschen würde, dass Ben einer der Machtgeister ist die man am Ende auf Tatooine sieht und zwar in einer hellen Robe und ohne Narbe, damit man auch klar sieht dass es Ben ist und eben nicht Kylo. Er wurde ja schlussendlich noch bekehrt und fand zurück ins Licht aka die helle Seite der Macht


----------



## Cicero (2. Oktober 2019)

Keine Ahnung, woher diese Gerüchte kommen, aber das ist größtenteils, sorry, Müll. Rey spürt den Tod von Leia? Sind sie am Ende doch verwandt? Leia und Luke kämpfen als Machtgeister? Gruselige Vorstellung. 

Mein präferiertes Ende: Kylo (!) bekehrt Rey. Die Sith bekommen die Oberhand und der Imperator kehrt zurück.


----------



## Enisra (2. Oktober 2019)

Cicero schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, woher diese Gerüchte kommen, aber das ist größtenteils, sorry, Müll. Rey spürt den Tod von Leia? Sind sie am Ende doch verwandt? Leia und Luke kämpfen als Machtgeister? Gruselige Vorstellung.
> 
> Mein präferiertes Ende: Kylo (!) bekehrt Rey. Die Sith bekommen die Oberhand und der Imperator kehrt zurück.



nun, Leia ist eine Skywalker und Stark in der Macht und konnte ohne irgendeine fitzelchen Ausbildung ja auch Luke unter Cloud City finden, man kann annehmen dass sie eine Große "Gravitas" innerhalb der Macht hat und daher von allen Machtnutzer gespürt werden kann, besonders wenn diese eine Verbindung haben
Abgesehen davon ist eh alles von Narrativum getrieben


----------



## Styx13 (2. Oktober 2019)

Nun, so wie es aussieht, wird nach Episode 9 voraussichtlich alles tot sein, was meine Generation seit Beginn der Reihe nägelkauent in den Kinos und 
vor den Fernsehern sitzen und mitfiebern ließ. Leia und Chewy sind die letzten Verbliebenen, glaube ich ?!? Dann wird sich für mich das Thema "Star Wars" mehr 
oder weniger erledigt haben.
Ich hatte schon mit den Episoden 7 und 8 so meine Schwierigkeiten. Natürlich ist es immer rein subjektiv, welcher Charakter einem in einem Film gefällt
und welcher nicht.
Für mich waren seit EP 7 die Charaktere Finn (John Boyega) und Kylo Ren (Adam Driver) am uninteressantesten und zudem völlig fehlbesetzt.
Also ob Kylo nun irgendwo runtergeworfen wird oder durch 'ne Lungenentzündung sein Ende findet, ist mir ehrlich gesagt buggi, Hauptsache weg !!!
Für mich kam er immer wie ein ständig verheulter Schuljunge rüber ..... was für ein Anführer.


----------



## Enisra (2. Oktober 2019)

Styx13 schrieb:


> Nun, so wie es aussieht, wird nach Episode 9 voraussichtlich alles tot sein, was meine Generation seit Beginn der Reihe nägelkauent in den Kinos und
> vor den Fernsehern sitzen und mitfiebern ließ. Leia und Chewy sind die letzten Verbliebenen, glaube ich ?!? Dann wird sich für mich das Thema "Star Wars" mehr
> oder weniger erledigt haben.
> Ich hatte schon mit den Episoden 7 und 8 so meine Schwierigkeiten. Natürlich ist es immer rein subjektiv, welcher Charakter einem in einem Film gefällt
> ...



ja gut, also das übliche Mimimi Star Wars ist tot also wieder
man muss es sich ja immer wiederholen um irgendwie dran zu glauben obwohl alles Grottenfalsch ist was man von sich gibt


----------



## Styx13 (2. Oktober 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja gut, also das übliche Mimimi Star Wars ist tot also wieder
> man muss es sich ja immer wiederholen um irgendwie dran zu glauben obwohl alles Grottenfalsch ist was man von sich gibt



Nun, ich wiederhole es gern noch einmal, für alle schnell-drüber-Leser-und -nur -die-Hälft-Mitbekommer oder einfach Dummschwätzer,
die nur ihre Beitragszahl erhöhen wollen: 
Dies ist meine, rein subjektive Meinung (kann es leider nicht rot hinterlegen), und ich denke, die sollte man mir schon zugestehen.

Es sei denn, Du besitzt die Macht, hast meinen Verstand erforscht und weißt nun ganz genau, dass ich völlig irregeleitet wurde und
folglich nicht meine sondern die Meinung Anderer zu vertreten habe. Sollte ich das tun, Meister Jedi ???? 
Ich denke nicht! Da halte ich mich doch lieber an William Gibson, den Du so beharrlich unter jedem Deiner Beiträge zutierst.
Möge die Macht mit Dir sein !


----------



## MichaelG (2. Oktober 2019)

Es würde aber Sinn ergeben, wenn alle "alten" Charaktere tot wären. Dann könnte man bei einer neuen Trilogie vollkommen unbelastet an eine komplett neue Ära gehen.


----------



## Styx13 (2. Oktober 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es würde aber Sinn ergeben, wenn alle "alten" Charaktere tot wären. Dann könnte man bei einer neuen Trilogie vollkommen unbelastet an eine komplett neue Ära gehen.



Ich stimme Dir zu, das ist völlig ok! Alles hat mal ein Ende. Ich sagte nur, dass mich persönlich das Neue wohl nicht mehr interessieren wird.
"Unser" Star Wars, das waren "unsere Helden", die dann nicht mehr da sind (bildlich gesprochen). 
Mit den "Neuen" werde ich nicht so recht warm. (Außer das Flieger-Ass, der spielt cool ... und Rey ... ist auch nicht schlecht)
Diese Meinung sollte einem "alten Mann" doch noch gestattet sein?


----------



## Alreech (2. Oktober 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es würde aber Sinn ergeben, wenn alle "alten" Charaktere tot wären. Dann könnte man bei einer neuen Trilogie vollkommen unbelastet an eine komplett neue Ära gehen.


Vor allem ohne das Disney George Lucas Kohle für alte Charaktere zahle muss...


----------



## MichaelG (2. Oktober 2019)

Sicher doch. Bin ja mit fast 50 auch kein junger Hüpfer mehr. Aber die neue Trilogie die nach Rey kommt sollte imho auch Rey und Co. weglassen und was komplett neues erzählen. Jetzt mal gesponnen 500 oder 1000 Jahre in der Vergangenheit oder der Zukunft ohne irgendeine Verbindung zu den bisherigen Trilogien oder Charakteren. Und somit die Chance haben eine neue Legende aufzubauen. Ob mir die neue Trilogie dann gefällt ist dann natürlich die andere Frage. Das bleibt abzuwarten.

Für mich ist die klassische Trilogie (Ep. IV-VI) immer noch mit Abstand die beste von allen. Da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab. Ich finde aber die neue (Ep. VII-IX) wiederum deutlich besser als Ep. I-II. Abgesehen von der finalen Ep. III die qualitativ von Episode I und II heraussticht.

Ich tue mich mit Neuem auch schwer. Ein Rocky ohne Stallone im Ring ist für mich nicht mehr Rocky, die Terminator-Teile nach Teil 3 waren bisher mehr oder weniger Grütze. Ein Rambo ohne Stallone gänge überhaupt nicht. Ein Stirb Langsam war auch nur von Teil 1-3 gut (mit Ausnahmen und etwas Kompromißbereitschaft vielleicht noch Teil 4)..... Das ist halt der Fluch, wenn man versucht nach einem ikonischen Abschnitt oder Ära einer IP mit aller Macht nach längerer Zeit neu anzufangen oder weiterzumachen. Indy 4 ist ja genauso große Grütze und für mich nicht existent.

Ob das nun Independence Day 2 ist oder eben nach zu langer Zeit Ep. VII-IX mit den alten Charakteren (das hätte vor 15-20 Jahren kommen müssen) ist dabei vollkommen Wurst. Und auch alles andere. Ebenso das ganze Rebooting. In den seltensten Fällen kommt dabei was gescheites raus. Miami Vice als Film war für mich ein No Go. A-Team ohne Originale genauso. Und das setzt sich mit McGyver fort....


----------



## Alreech (2. Oktober 2019)

Das wichtigste ist übrigens das Rose Tico im neuen Star Wars Teil in den Komandostab der Rebellen berufen wurde !
Endlich mal eine junge weibliche farbige Frau statt alten weissen Männern wie General Ackbar.


----------



## Frullo (2. Oktober 2019)

Alreech schrieb:


> Vor allem ohne das Disney George Lucas Kohle für alte Charaktere zahle muss...



Ich glaube kaum, dass der Bärtige explizit für die von ihm erschaffenen Charaktere mehr als eine Erwähnung in den Credits findet. So oder so: Teil des Deals war ja, dass George Mitinhaber von Disney wird. Ich zitiere:

_Mr Lucas sold his Lucasfilm group to Disney at the end of 2012, receiving $2.2bn in cash and 37.1m Disney shares, according to regulatory filings. At the time, Mr Lucas’s Disney shares were worth $1.9bn, giving the deal a total value of $4.1bn.
_

Von daher kassiert er wohl bei jedem der Disney-Wars-Filme mit, jedoch nicht direkt aufgrund irgendwelcher Zusatzdeals.


----------



## Frullo (2. Oktober 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja gut, also das übliche Mimimi Star Wars ist tot also wieder
> man muss es sich ja immer wiederholen um irgendwie dran zu glauben obwohl alles Grottenfalsch ist was man von sich gibt



Quatsch. Mit Sauce. Ein klein wenig wie Dianetik.


----------



## xNomAnorx (2. Oktober 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja gut, also das übliche Mimimi Star Wars ist tot also wieder
> man muss es sich ja immer wiederholen um irgendwie dran zu glauben obwohl alles Grottenfalsch ist was man von sich gibt



Es ist doch immer wieder beruhigend, nach längerer Abwesenheit mal nochmal ins Forum zu schauen und zu sehen, dass sich nichts verändert hat  Immer noch die same old Leute und Meinungen und immer noch werden Kommentare, die einfach nur subjektive Meinungen sind als "Hate" oder "falsch" abgestempelt  

@topic - Klingt für mich tatsächlich realistisch. Wie ein solides Ende, das keine zu großen Risiken eingeht. Das ist nämlich denke ich das, was Abrams versuchen wird nach der umstrittenen Ep.8. 
Ich persönlich freue mich immer noch nicht auf den Film  Vllt kommt die Star Wars-Lust nochmal wieder, aber aktuell sieht es nicht danach aus. Hoffe einfach auf einen soliden Abschluss. Und wenn wenigstens ein kleiner Teil der "alten Generation" am Leben bleibt wäre das für mich persönlich auch irgendwie versöhnlich. Alle sollen dann doch nicht abgemurkst werden


----------



## Enisra (2. Oktober 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Es ist doch immer wieder beruhigend, nach längerer Abwesenheit mal nochmal ins Forum zu schauen und zu sehen, dass sich nichts verändert hat  Immer noch die same old Leute und Meinungen und immer noch werden Kommentare, die einfach nur subjektive Meinungen sind als "Hate" oder "falsch" abgestempelt
> 
> @topic - Klingt für mich tatsächlich realistisch. Wie ein solides Ende, das keine zu großen Risiken eingeht. Das ist nämlich denke ich das, was Abrams versuchen wird nach der umstrittenen Ep.8.
> Ich persönlich freue mich immer noch nicht auf den Film  Vllt kommt die Star Wars-Lust nochmal wieder, aber aktuell sieht es nicht danach aus. Hoffe einfach auf einen soliden Abschluss. Und wenn wenigstens ein kleiner Teil der "alten Generation" am Leben bleibt wäre das für mich persönlich auch irgendwie versöhnlich. Alle sollen dann doch nicht abgemurkst werden



vielleicht könnten die sich mal was neues Ausdenken außer immer wieder zu wiederholen das abgeblich alles schlecht ist oder irgendwelche Gründe erfinden?
Es ist nicht mein Problem wenn nichts konstruktives Beitragen möchte


----------



## xNomAnorx (2. Oktober 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> vielleicht könnten die sich mal was neues Ausdenken außer immer wieder zu wiederholen das abgeblich alles schlecht ist oder irgendwelche Gründe erfinden?
> Es ist nicht mein Problem wenn nichts konstruktives Beitragen möchte



Was neues Ausdenken? Nur weil sich seine Meinung mit der von vielen anderen deckt heißt das nicht, dass er sie nicht haben darf oder? Abgesehen davon - solange er seine Meinung nicht unter jeden x-beliebigen Star Wars-Artikel spamt ist es doch vollkommen legitim wenn er sie mal äußert. Echt viele Leute mögen die letzten Star Wars-Filme nicht. Das muss man eben auch akzeptieren. Ich liebe Fury Road. Sau viele Leute hier im Forum finden den Film anscheinend scheiße. Muss ich halt akzeptieren (auch wenn deren Meinung natürlich falsch ist )
Seit wann muss jeder Post hier konstruktiv sein  Wenn ich unter einen Mad Max-Beitrag poste "Liebe den Film " ist das auch nicht konstruktiv trotzdem völlig legitim in jedem Forum.


----------



## Frullo (2. Oktober 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> Es ist nicht mein Problem



OOOOOHHHH, DOCH!!! Du machst es permanent. Jedes. Verdammte. Mal - zu Deinem Problem  Immer pünktlich wie Uhrwerk.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (2. Oktober 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Quatsch. Mit Sauce. Ein klein wenig wie Dianetik.



Shit...so ein Ignore funktioniert nicht mit Zitaten von jemand bestimmten...da sehe ich wieder die Blödheit bezüglich EA/SW in all ihrer Pracht...


----------



## Tek1978 (2. Oktober 2019)

...bodenlosen Abgrund...

Einmal durch den Planeten. und dann viel viel weiter? XD


----------



## Styx13 (3. Oktober 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> vielleicht könnten die sich mal was neues Ausdenken außer immer wieder zu wiederholen das abgeblich alles schlecht ist oder irgendwelche Gründe erfinden?
> Es ist nicht mein Problem wenn nichts konstruktives Beitragen möchte



Keine Sorge, Deine "konstruktiven Beiträge" sind mehr als ausreichend für uns alle. Also laß uns mal weiter unseren "Blödsinn" schreiben, ok.
Übrigens wäre es echt konstruktiv von Dir, mal ein wenig in die Tiefen der Orthographie und Grammatik einzutauchen. Ist beim Lesen sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Enisra (3. Oktober 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Was neues Ausdenken? Nur weil sich seine Meinung mit der von vielen anderen deckt heißt das nicht, dass er sie nicht haben darf oder? Abgesehen davon - solange er seine Meinung nicht unter jeden x-beliebigen Star Wars-Artikel spamt ist es doch vollkommen legitim wenn er sie mal äußert. Echt viele Leute mögen die letzten Star Wars-Filme nicht. Das muss man eben auch akzeptieren. Ich liebe Fury Road. Sau viele Leute hier im Forum finden den Film anscheinend scheiße. Muss ich halt akzeptieren (auch wenn deren Meinung natürlich falsch ist )
> Seit wann muss jeder Post hier konstruktiv sein  Wenn ich unter einen Mad Max-Beitrag poste "Liebe den Film " ist das auch nicht konstruktiv trotzdem völlig legitim in jedem Forum.



Dafür sind diese Meinungen nur ziemlich Absolut und gehen nicht weiter als Alles Scheiße und Star Wars ist tot in Mantraartiger Weiße immer wieder vorgetragen



Styx13 schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, Deine "konstruktiven Beiträge" sind mehr als ausreichend für uns alle. Also laß uns mal weiter unseren "Blödsinn" schreiben, ok.
> Übrigens wäre es echt konstruktiv von Dir, mal ein wenig in die Tiefen der Orthographie und Grammatik einzutauchen. Ist beim Lesen sehr hilfreich.



ja gut, ich begebe mich halt auf dein Niveau herrab und warte weiterhin auf konstruktive Beiträge zum Thema die darüber hinnaus gehen das ja alles Scheiße und Tot sei
Leider kommt da nur nichts und die entscheidest dich lieber rum zu eier


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. Oktober 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> Dafür sind diese Meinungen nur ziemlich Absolut und gehen nicht weiter als Alles Scheiße und Star Wars ist tot in Mantraartiger Weiße immer wieder vorgetragen



Eine absolute Meinung ist immer noch eine Meinung  
Wenn jemand jetzt nur immer schreibt "Alles Scheiße!11" sind wir einer Meinung, aber Styx hat doch sogar noch ausführlicher geschrieben. In einem offenen Forum muss man eben sowas akzeptieren, auch wenn man es nicht versteht und/oder damit übereinstimmt.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin der gleichen Meinung wie zu vor. Ich sehe die Filme und Serien von Star Wars und deren Wertung rein von meiner Seite aus (subjektiv) und habe zu jedem Produkt dieser IP meine eigene persönliche Meinung, die nicht mit den der anderen korrellieren muß. Ich mag z.B. Rogue One z.B. von den neuen Produktionen z.B. weniger (Charaktere für mich flach, austauschbar, trotzdem mich die Story/Vorgeschichte um Ep. IV interessiert) Und ich habe den Film sogar in meiner Sammlung (aus Gründen der Komplettheit und weil ich der Meinung bin, daß man den trotzdem anschauen kann, wenn er für mich wie gesagt auch der schwächste ist. Und ich habe selbst Ep. I-III in meiner Sammlung. Weil diese einfach zur Historie von Star Wars dazugehört, egal wie mir die Filme gefallen. Ich mag von den neuen "Stand Alone"-Filmen bislang halt mehr den Ableger Solo (trotz daß Han von einem anderen Darsteller gespielt werden mußte - ging ja nicht anders). Aber ich finde auch immer noch die Ep. IV-VI als die ungeschlagene Krönung der IP. Da kommt bislang kein anderer SW-Teil heran.

Einige Produkte (die Serie Clone Wars) müßte ich überhaupt erst einmal ansehen. Ich persönlich habe aber irgendwie ein Problem mich damit anzufreunden, daß das eine Animationsserie von einem Produkt/einer IP ist, wo es auch und überwiegende Realverfilmungen gibt. Bei einem z.B. Ice Age, Zoomania oder Ich einfach unverbesserlich z.B. ist das was vollkommen anderes. Das sind von Haus aus reine Animationsverfilmungen. 

Aus dem Grund habe ich bisher auch noch nicht aus dem Star Trek Franchise TOS The Animated Serie gesehen, wenn mich auch das Szenario des 4. Jahres der Reise reizen würde, um zu wissen wie die Geschichte weitergeht. Deswegen gebe ich zu beiden Serien aber auch keine Wertung ab. Vielleicht bin ich eines Tages doch mal soweit und gebe beiden Serien eine Chance, wenn es mich mal zwickt. Aber aktuell hält es mich aus unerfindlichen Gründen ab. Ich könnte mich auch nicht mit einem Babylon 5 als Animationsfortsetzung anfreunden.

Ich bin auch kein Freund davon pauschal zu sagen ok alles neue = automatisch Rotz egal wie es kommt und alles alte ist automatisch gut oder auch umgekehrt. Das ist auch Blödsinn. Aber wenn bisher die entsprechende Qualität in meinen Augen fehlt kristallisieren sich halt für mich entsprechende Favoriten heraus. Zudem ist es auch eine Frage, mit welcher Verfilmung man quasi selbst großgeworden ist. Vielleicht würde ich es auch anders sehen, wenn ich zu Zeiten von Ep. I-III oder VII-X Teenager gewesen wäre statt mittlerweile im mittleren Alter.

Ich persönlich empfinde z.B. Ep. I-II immer noch als die "schlechtesten" Star Wars Teile die bisher gedreht worden sind. Teil III ist da imho deutlich besser, hält aber immer noch einen Respektabstand zur immer noch besseren Spitze. Ep. VII und VIII sind soweit ok in meinen Augen, aber auch immer noch weit von der Qualität von einer Ep. IV bis VI entfernt. Auch was die Hauptdarsteller betrifft. Zudem hat man diesen Teil der Geschichte für meinen Geschmack viel zu spät produziert. Diesen hätte man vor 15-20 Jahren bringen müssen, statt Lucas unbedingt permanent an Ep. IV bis VI herumschraubt. Aber naja nun ist es halt so gekommen, läßt sich nicht ändern. Aber immerhin ist das jetzt bisher so deutlich besser geworden als Ep. I-II. Der große Knackpunkt für mich ist aber bei allen positiven Aspekten der neuen Trilogie die fehlende rote Linie. Sicher auch geschuldet durch wechselnde Regisseure aber nicht nur allein dadurch. Auch schwachsinnige Storydetails (Leia schwebt durch den Weltraum, die "Treibstoffgeschichte". Aber nochmal (speziell wegen Ep. I) Für mich war JarJar Binks ein klassisches Beispiel für richtiggehendes Fremdschämen. Und kommt jetzt bitte nicht mit den Ewoks. Das ist aus meiner Sicht keinerlei Vergleich.

Aber wie gesagt bitte immer alles immer unter der Prämisse sehen, daß das ganze meine persönliche und subjektive Meinung/Ansicht zu der Sache ist die man gern teilen kann aber es absolut nicht muß. Jeder hat seine eigenen Prämissen und persönlichen Ansichten und Vorlieben. Und die sollte man auch akzeptieren und nicht mit der "hat keine Ahnung" "alles nur Hater"-Keule kommen. Wie bei Filmen so auch bei Spielen oder auch jeder anderen Sache.

Man stelle sich mal vor: Es soll (nicht mal wenige) Leute geben (selbst unter SciFi-Fans), die können mit einer IP wie Star Trek und/oder in dem Falle hier Star Wars absolut gar nichts anfangen. Das ist für die alles Grütze. Auch mit der Ansicht muß man leben können. Wenn jeder die gleiche Meinung und Ansicht hätte wäre die Welt uniform und langweilig.


----------



## Frullo (3. Oktober 2019)

Hach! Ich gründe dann bald mal den Don Quixote-Club, da ja nun einige weitere mit mir gemeinsam gegen diese ganz spezielle Windmühle kämpfen! 

Ich dachte früher, abweichende Meinungen würden nur im Kindergarten oder von religiösen Fundamentalisten nicht toleriert, wurde aber in den unzähligen Star Wars-Diskussionen in diesem Forum eines Besseren belehrt.
Natürlich sind «Disney-Star Wars = Scheisse» und «Star Wars = Tot» äusserst flache, plakative Meinungen, aber es sind immer noch nur das: Meinungen. Aber statt sie einfach nur zu ignorieren, wird permanent Contra gegeben. Trollfütterung vom Feinsten. Flame Wars Episode I, the opinion menace…
Und dann wird auch noch immer wieder nach Fakten verlangt – als ob man «die Sonne ist schön» mit irgendeiner Einstein’schen Formel belegen können müsste!

Zweifelsohne: Hin und wieder werden tatsächlich unwahre Fakten vorgebracht – wie z.B. kürzlich jemand meinte, George Lucas würde für die von ihm erschaffenen Charaktere jeweils bezahlt werden, wenn sie in einem der neuen Filme auftauchen würden. Aber solchen Unwahrheiten kann man sachlich (und vielleicht sogar höflich, auch wenn das nicht jedem gegeben ist) begegnen, anstatt ständig «Hater» «hat keine Ahnung» und «Filme eh nicht gesehen» zu erwidern.

Und: Ich gebe es ja zu, ich bin in dieser Hinsicht genauso obsessiv wie die kursierende Meinungs-Firewall, aber wie schon Voltaire sagte:

_Das Recht zu sagen und zu drucken, was wir denken, ist eines jeden freien Menschen Recht, welches man ihm nicht nehmen könnte, ohne die widerwärtigste Tyrannei auszuüben. Dieses Vorrecht kommt uns von Grund auf zu; und es wäre abscheulich, dass jene, bei denen die Souveränität liegt, ihre Meinung nicht schriftlich sagen dürften._

Oder umgangssprachlich:

_Ich bin nicht Deiner Meinung, aber ich werde Dein Recht sie zu äussern bis zum Tod verteidigen._


----------



## Gast1664917803 (3. Oktober 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich mag von den neuen "Stand Alone"-Filmen bislang halt mehr den Ableger Solo (trotz daß Han von einem anderen Darsteller gespielt werden mußte - ging ja nicht anders)



Wer weiß, vielleicht gibts in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft doch noch einen Solo mit dem guten alten Harrison Ford, nachdem er eine Auffrischungskur bekommen hat.
Die Technik wird immer besser, Gemini Man ist in meinen Augen schon nah am Überwinden des Uncanny Valley Effekts.
Arnold Schwarzenegger ist schon echt gerissen, der hat sein digitales Ich mit Stimmensamples schon gesichert für die Nachwelt und seine Erben.
"I'll be back" hat da eine ganz neue Dimension.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (3. Oktober 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Shit...so ein Ignore funktioniert nicht mit Zitaten von jemand bestimmten...da sehe ich wieder die Blödheit bezüglich EA/SW in all ihrer Pracht...


Du ignorierst ernsthaft *den *running gag hier im Forum ?


----------



## MichaelG (3. Oktober 2019)

Auf Gemini bin ich echt mal gespannt. Will Smith 1x als Midager und 1x als ein Twenty dürfte sehr interessant werden.


----------



## Alreech (3. Oktober 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Was neues Ausdenken? Nur weil sich seine Meinung mit der von vielen anderen deckt heißt das nicht, dass er sie nicht haben darf oder? Abgesehen davon - solange er seine Meinung nicht unter jeden x-beliebigen Star Wars-Artikel spamt ist es doch vollkommen legitim wenn er sie mal äußert. Echt viele Leute mögen die letzten Star Wars-Filme nicht. Das muss man eben auch akzeptieren. Ich liebe Fury Road. Sau viele Leute hier im Forum finden den Film anscheinend scheiße. Muss ich halt akzeptieren (auch wenn deren Meinung natürlich falsch ist )
> Seit wann muss jeder Post hier konstruktiv sein  Wenn ich unter einen Mad Max-Beitrag poste "Liebe den Film " ist das auch nicht konstruktiv trotzdem völlig legitim in jedem Forum.



Fury Road ist ein guter Film mit eigener Story.
Nicht ein Film der einfach die Story der Vorgänger recyclet (böses Imperium baut Todesstern und Rebellen sprengen ihn, böses Imperium greift Rebellenbasis auf Eiswüste an).... 
Fury Road findet sogar eine eigene Bildsprache statt einfach nur die Vorgänger zu zitieren ( jetzt fliegen wir mal wieder mit kleinen Jagdfliegern in eine riesige Maschine / oh, Snowspeeder und Walker auf einer Eis... nein, Salzwüste, ganz neu !)
Und mit den Hauptdarstellern hat Fury Road sogar gute Schauspieler, statt Non Names bei denen man (zu Recht ?) vermutet das sie nur wegen ihrem Geschlecht und ihrer Hautfarbe gecastet wurden.

Bei Star Wars war Rouge One eine glückliche Ausnahme bei der alles richtig gemacht wurde, bis hin zur Farbgebung die sich an "A new hope" orientiert.
Das ganze Elend von Star Wars hat IMHO auch schon mit der erste Clon Wars Zeichentrickserie angefangen die fast schon wie eine Star Wars Parodie ausgesehen hat...


----------



## Jakkelien (3. Oktober 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Sicher doch. Bin ja mit fast 50 auch kein junger Hüpfer mehr. Aber die neue Trilogie die nach Rey kommt sollte imho auch Rey und Co. weglassen und was komplett neues erzählen. Jetzt mal gesponnen 500 oder 1000 Jahre in der Vergangenheit oder der Zukunft ohne irgendeine Verbindung zu den bisherigen Trilogien oder Charakteren. Und somit die Chance haben eine neue Legende aufzubauen. Ob mir die neue Trilogie dann gefällt ist dann natürlich die andere Frage. Das bleibt abzuwarten.


Ich wünsche mir beides.
Einen Blick in die Vergangenheit der Alten Republik, für eine klassische Star Wars Space Oper
Und
Einen Blick in die Zukunft, mit einem neuen Star Wars (wofür Johnson den Grundstein gelegt hat).


----------



## Spiritogre (3. Oktober 2019)

Episode VII fand ich sogar ziemlich gut, Episode VIII war dann aber leider die größte Grütze, die ich je gesehen habe. Einer der schlechtesten Filme aller Zeiten, sogar noch einiges schlechter als Episode 1. 

Das große Problem war nicht nur der Verlust des Fokus auf die Helden sondern vor allem das größte Plothole des Universums, das mir je in einem Medium untergekommen ist. Wieso zum Geier fliegt das Imperium brav hinter den Rebellen immer schön den gleichen Abstand haltend her? Darauf basierte die komplette Filmhandlung und es machte einfach Null Sinn. Sie hätten einmal aufs Gaspedal treten können und sie dann mühelos aus dem Weltall gefegt: Ende der Geschichte.


----------



## Jakkelien (3. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Episode VII fand ich sogar ziemlich gut, Episode VIII war dann aber leider die größte Grütze, die ich je gesehen habe. Einer der schlechtesten Filme aller Zeiten, sogar noch einiges schlechter als Episode 1.
> 
> Das große Problem war nicht nur der Verlust des Fokus auf die Helden sondern vor allem das größte Plothole des Universums, das mir je in einem Medium untergekommen ist. Wieso zum Geier fliegt das Imperium brav hinter den Rebellen immer schön den gleichen Abstand haltend her? Darauf basierte die komplette Filmhandlung und es machte einfach Null Sinn. Sie hätten einmal aufs Gaspedal treten können und sie dann mühelos aus dem Weltall gefegt: Ende der Geschichte.


Die Order glaubt sich ihres Sieges sicher. Das wird im Film sogar gesagt.
Damit ist das kein Plothole.


----------



## Frullo (3. Oktober 2019)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Die Order glaubt sich ihres Sieges sicher. Das wird im Film sogar gesagt.
> Damit ist das kein Plothole.



Kann man mit Hybris erklären, ja. Was ist mit der Tatsache, dass man nun seit VIII nur noch den Hyperraum-Sprung benötigt, um ein überlegenes Schiff zu vernichten? Will mir wer wirklich erzählen, Holdo sei die erste mit einer solchen Idee - in tausenden von anzunehmenden Raumfahrtjahren im Star Wars Universum? Warum haben die Rebellen das nicht beim 1. Todesstern gemacht? Oder beim 2.? Das ist noch viel schlimmer als ein Plothole, weil es die ganze "Mechanik" des Universums auf den Kopf stellt...


----------



## LOX-TT (3. Oktober 2019)

Alreech schrieb:


> Non Names bei denen man (zu Recht ?) vermutet das sie nur wegen ihrem Geschlecht und ihrer Hautfarbe gecastet wurden.



Blödsinn, Star Wars hatte schon immer mit auf Newcomer gesetzt im Hauptcast, auch schon zu Zeiten der OT und Prequels.

Edit:
Die Supremacy ist schon etwas kleiner als die Todessterne, der Megasternenzerstörer wurde auch nicht komplett zerstört, also explodiert wie z.B. Vaders Flaggschiff, die Executor. Snokes Schiff ist nur sprichwörtlich zerbrochen und damit natürlich außer gefecht gesetzt.


----------



## Enisra (3. Oktober 2019)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Die Order glaubt sich ihres Sieges sicher. Das wird im Film sogar gesagt.
> Damit ist das kein Plothole.



naja, das Plothole ist nur dass bisher keiner erzählen wollte warum es bei 8 ein Plothole ist und doof, bei 6 aber nicht wo man das gleiche macht


----------



## Spiritogre (3. Oktober 2019)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Die Order glaubt sich ihres Sieges sicher. Das wird im Film sogar gesagt.
> Damit ist das kein Plothole.



Schwachsinn! Diese "Erklärung" mag eine Ausrede gewesen sein aber sie zeigte höchstens, dass die Antagonisten einen IQ unter einem Glas Wasser haben.


----------



## Styx13 (3. Oktober 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja gut, ich begebe mich halt auf dein Niveau herrab und warte weiterhin auf konstruktive Beiträge zum Thema die darüber hinnaus gehen das ja alles Scheiße und Tot sei
> Leider kommt da nur nichts und die entscheidest dich lieber rum zu eier



Ich habe meine Beiträge noch mal schnell gelesen. Das Wort Scheiße konnte ich jedoch nirgens finden.
Was den besagten Tot angeht, ich zitiere mich selbst: " ... so wie es aussieht, wird nach Episode 9 voraussichtlich alles tot sein, WAS MEINE GENERATION SEIT BEGINN DER REIHE NÄGELKAUEND 
IN DEN KINOS UND VOR DEN FERNSEHERN SITZEN UND MITFIEBERN LIEß." Jetzt verstanden?

Ok, ich warte dann auf meinem Niveau, viel Spaß beim klettern, sofern Du irgendwann mal fehlerfrei schreiben lernst 
( Beispiel: ... und die entscheidest dich lieber rum zu eier... Du meintest sicher .... und DU entscheidest Dich lieber RUMZUEIERN).
Sorry, muß meinen Lachmuskeln erst mal 'ne Pause gönnen.


----------



## Styx13 (3. Oktober 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Blödsinn, Star Wars hatte schon immer mit auf Newcomer gesetzt im Hauptcast, auch schon zu Zeiten der OT und Prequels.



OK, ich lerne gern etwas dazu, das meine ich ehrlich und nicht sarkastisch !!!
In Episode IV waren waren natürlich alle Newcomer. Welche (in wichtigen oder Hauptrollen) kamen Deiner Meinung nach in Episode V & VI dazu?
Jetzt sag nicht die Ewoks (das war scherzhaft gemeint, aber im netten Sinne).


----------



## LOX-TT (3. Oktober 2019)

Styx13 schrieb:


> OK, ich lerne gern etwas dazu, das meine ich ehrlich und nicht sarkastisch !!!
> In Episode IV waren waren natürlich alle Newcomer. Welche (in wichtigen oder Hauptrollen) kamen Deiner Meinung nach in Episode V & VI dazu?
> Jetzt sag nicht die Ewoks (das war scherzhaft gemeint, aber im netten Sinne).



V und VI sind direkte Fortsetzungen die innerhalb recht kurzer Spanne aufeinanderfolgen, also was erwartest du jetzt zu hören. Weiß nicht ob Billy DeWilliams damald Newcomer war, aber spielt ja keine Rolle, ich meinte natürlich primär die ersten Episoden der jeweiligen Trilogien. Als Ausnahme kann man Episode II nehmen, da hier eine größere Pause war (10 Jahre inUniverse) aber da hatten wir mit Hayden ja ebenfalls nen "Newcomer" in der Hauptrolle des Anakin Skywalker. Oder auch die Klone. Auch die Klone (und Jango Fett) waren durch Temuera eher von einem weniger bekannten Schauspieler verkörpert.

Ist ja bek den Sequels auch so, primär kamen die "Neuen" in VII dazu, in der Fortsetzung wurden sie nur noch erweitert mit z.B. Rose oder Nebenfiguren Tallie Lyndra (die A-Wing Pilotin)


----------



## Frullo (3. Oktober 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, das Plothole ist nur dass bisher keiner erzählen wollte warum es bei 8 ein Plothole ist und doof, bei 6 aber nicht wo man das gleiche macht



Ach, in VI verfolgen die Imperialen die Rebellen mit dem Rollator? Soso...


----------



## Frullo (3. Oktober 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Die Supremacy ist schon etwas kleiner als die Todessterne, der Megasternenzerstörer wurde auch nicht komplett zerstört, also explodiert wie z.B. Vaders Flaggschiff, die Executor. Snokes Schiff ist nur sprichwörtlich zerbrochen und damit natürlich außer gefecht gesetzt.



Aber mit einem gezielten Hypersprung hätte man den Superlaser locker ausser Gefecht gesetzt, wodurch der Todesstern zum simplen Raumschiff degradiert worden wäre - ach, wo war bloss Holdo zu Zeiten der Rebellion *seufz*


----------



## Styx13 (3. Oktober 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> V und VI sind direkte Fortsetzungen die innerhalb recht kurzer Spanne aufeinanderfolgen, also was erwartest du jetzt zu hören. Weiß nicht ob Billy DeWilliams damald Newcomer war, aber spielt ja keine Rolle, ich meinte natürlich primär die ersten Episoden der jeweiligen Trilogien. Als Ausnahme kann man Episode II nehmen, da hier eine größere Pause war (10 Jahre inUniverse) aber da hatten wir mit Hayden ja ebenfalls nen "Newcomer" in der Hauptrolle des Anakin Skywalker. Oder auch die Klone. Auch die Klone (und Jango Fett) waren durch Temuera eher von einem weniger bekannten Schauspieler verkörpert.
> 
> Ist ja bek den Sequels auch so, primär kamen die "Neuen" in VII dazu, in der Fortsetzung wurden sie nur noch erweitert mit z.B. Rose oder Nebenfiguren Tallie Lyndra (die A-Wing Pilotin)



Ich stimme Dir zu. Habe nur gefragt, weil Du "OT" geschrieben hast. Habe das als "Original Trilogie", also Ep. VI, V und VI übersetzt. 
Sorry, wenn ich das falsch verstanden habe.


----------



## LOX-TT (3. Oktober 2019)

Styx13 schrieb:


> Ich stimme Dir zu. Habe nur gefragt, weil Du "OT" geschrieben hast. Habe das als "Original Trilogie", also Ep. VI, V und VI übersetzt.
> Sorry, wenn ich das falsch verstanden habe.



Ne das stimmt schon, aber ich meinte primär diese als ganze bzw. die erste Episode dieser (also IV: New Hope)

Empire und Jedi bauen diese Charaktere dann halt aus, ein paar einzelne Figuren kommen dann noch nach mit mehr oder weniger großen Rollen (Lando, Boba, Palpatine, Jabba)


----------



## Gast1661893802 (3. Oktober 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Kann man mit Hybris erklären, ja. Was ist mit der Tatsache, dass man nun seit VIII nur noch den Hyperraum-Sprung benötigt, um ein überlegenes Schiff zu vernichten? Will mir wer wirklich erzählen, Holdo sei die erste mit einer solchen Idee - in tausenden von anzunehmenden Raumfahrtjahren im Star Wars Universum? Warum haben die Rebellen das nicht beim 1. Todesstern gemacht? Oder beim 2.? Das ist noch viel schlimmer als ein Plothole, weil es die ganze "Mechanik" des Universums auf den Kopf stellt...


Nicht zu vergessen das Machtgeister in die Realität physisch eingreifen können.


----------



## Rdrk710 (4. Oktober 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen das Machtgeister in die Realität physisch eingreifen können.



Von diesen Kleinigkeiten, die zeigen, wie viel Reflexion und Liebe in den Film eingebracht wurden, kann man noch viele, viele weitere aufzählen. Z.B., dass Lukes Machtprojektion die Würfel vom Milenniumfalken dabei hat und Leia in die Hand gibt.


----------



## LOX-TT (4. Oktober 2019)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Von diesen Kleinigkeiten, die zeigen, wie viel Reflexion und Liebe in den Film eingebracht wurden, kann man noch viele, viele weitere aufzählen. Z.B., dass Lukes Machtprojektion die Würfel vom Milenniumfalken dabei hat und Leia in die Hand gibt.



Die waren übrigens ebenfalls ne Projektion, denn als Kylo die in die Hand nahm kurz bevor der Falke von Crait abhob, verschwanden die Würfel.


----------



## Jakkelien (4. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Schwachsinn! Diese "Erklärung" mag eine Ausrede gewesen sein aber sie zeigte höchstens, dass die Antagonisten einen IQ unter einem Glas Wasser haben.


Die Erklärung orientiert sich an den Vorgänger-Filmen die zahlreiche Beispiele kennen, in denen die Antagonisten ihre Gegner unterschätzen.
Am bekanntesten davon:
https://youtu.be/ZuPe-ly0BHM?t=134
https://youtu.be/ZuPe-ly0BHM?t=173
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRY0cs26Zvo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qy85G-EuKQ4

Bleibt also dabei. Kein Plothole.


----------



## Jakkelien (4. Oktober 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Kann man mit Hybris erklären, ja. Was ist mit der Tatsache, dass man nun seit VIII nur noch den Hyperraum-Sprung benötigt, um ein überlegenes Schiff zu vernichten? Will mir wer wirklich erzählen, Holdo sei die erste mit einer solchen Idee - in tausenden von anzunehmenden Raumfahrtjahren im Star Wars Universum? Warum haben die Rebellen das nicht beim 1. Todesstern gemacht? Oder beim 2.? Das ist noch viel schlimmer als ein Plothole, weil es die ganze "Mechanik" des Universums auf den Kopf stellt...


Finde ich tatsächlich irrelevant. Star Wars ist eine Space Opera und Opern brechen ständig mit Regeln. Star Wars ist eben kein Sci-Fi Universum a la Sta Trek, welches sich die größtmögliche Mühe gibt alles zu erklären und konsistent zu bleiben.
Filmisch war der Hyperraumangriff eine Wucht. Bildgewaltig mit einem richtig guten wow-Effekt. Dafür liebe ich diese Szene. 
Und wenn wir mit so einer Kinderkacke anfangen...warum hat der 1. Todesstern nicht einfach einen kleinen Jump um den Mond gemacht? Der Todesstern hat einen Hyperraumantrieb aber muss sich elendig lange um einen Mond vorbeiquetschen... damit Luke genug Zeit hat, ihn zu zerstören. Stört doch auch keinen?


----------



## Spiritogre (4. Oktober 2019)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Die Erklärung orientiert sich an den Vorgänger-Filmen die zahlreiche Beispiele kennen, in denen die Antagonisten ihre Gegner unterschätzen.
> Am bekanntesten davon:
> https://youtu.be/ZuPe-ly0BHM?t=134
> https://youtu.be/ZuPe-ly0BHM?t=173
> ...



Bleibt dabei, irre großes Plothole. 
Dämlichkeit der Antagonisten, damit der Film nicht nach fünf Minuten zu Ende geht ist IMMER ein Plothole und hier tut es einfach besonders weh.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (4. Oktober 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Die Technik wird immer besser, Gemini Man ist in meinen Augen schon nah am Überwinden des Uncanny Valley Effekts.


Nah dran klingt für mich anders.
https://www.golem.de/news/gemini-man-ueberfluessiges-klonexperiment-1910-144197.html




Jakkelien schrieb:


> Die Order glaubt sich ihres Sieges sicher. Das wird im Film sogar gesagt./QUOTE]Meinst Du nicht das die nicht irgendein wichtigen Imperiumkram zu machen haben und die Zeit dafür zu Schade ist ?
> https://youtu.be/F5HZn8tiUKI?t=124


----------



## Gast1664917803 (4. Oktober 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Nah dran klingt für mich anders.
> https://www.golem.de/news/gemini-man-ueberfluessiges-klonexperiment-1910-144197.html[



Da hat der Daniel Pook aber mächtig viel Text geschrieben, dafür ein Sternchen mit 1+.
Ich habe ihn aber auch schon gesehen und ICH sage weiterhin in kurzen Worten *Gemini Man ist in meinen Augen schon nah am Überwinden des Uncanny Valley Effekts.
*
Man sollte sich generell lieber selber ein Bild machen, da sind schon einige Perlen (nein storymäßig ist Gemini Man keine Perle) von gottgleichen Kritikern niedergemacht worden...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (4. Oktober 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Da hat der Daniel Pook aber mächtig viel Text geschrieben, dafür ein Sternchen mit 1+. Ich habe ihn aber auch schon gesehen und ICH sage weiterhin in kurzen Worten *Gemini Man ist in meinen Augen schon nah am Überwinden des Uncanny Valley Effekts. * Man sollte sich generell lieber selber ein Bild machen, da sind schon einige Perlen (nein storymäßig ist Gemini Man keine Perle) von gottgleichen Kritikern niedergemacht worden...


Nur so am Rande, mir haben Tarkin und Leia fast den Spass an RO geraubt, Tarkin war für meinen Geschmack grottig, aber wenn die Leiaszene nicht am Ende gekommen wäre, wär ich gegangen ! Gerade die langen Szenen mit Tarkin stießen mir extrem sauer auf, da hätte man ihm einfach mal weniger Screentime spendieren sollen, das wäre mehr gewesen. Das sag wohlgemerkt ich, der ein recht großer Peter Cushing Fan bin, ich persönlich fand die Rolle des Tarkin ihm wie auf dem Leib geschneidert !    Vielleicht wären Szenen als Spiegelung in einer Scheibe besser gewesen, oder ihn nicht zeigen müssen als er sich das Kommando über den Todesstern an sich gerissen hat. Man vertraut mittlerweile so sehr auf Effekte, das man die subtile (hören + Kopfkino) Art in Filmen fast vollständig vergessen hat.  Naja, ich werde mir Gemini Man sicherlich auf Blueray antun, meine Erwartungshaltung ist aber ganz weit unten, weil ich leider ein Auge für Uncanny Effekte habe.


----------



## Frullo (5. Oktober 2019)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Finde ich tatsächlich irrelevant. Star Wars ist eine Space Opera und Opern brechen ständig mit Regeln. Star Wars ist eben kein Sci-Fi Universum a la Sta Trek, welches sich die größtmögliche Mühe gibt alles zu erklären und konsistent zu bleiben.



Sorry, aber eine innere logische Konsistenz ist für mich bei jedem Film mit einem fiktionalen Szenario mehr als nur eine "nette Zugabe". Sowas reisst mich dann ganz gerne aus der Geschichte und verursacht das, was ich den WTF-Effekt nenne...



Jakkelien schrieb:


> Filmisch war der Hyperraumangriff eine Wucht. Bildgewaltig mit einem richtig guten wow-Effekt. Dafür liebe ich diese Szene.



Einverstanden, da sind wir uns einig. Es ist ein WOW-Effekt da - aber eben leider auch der WTF-Effekt...



Jakkelien schrieb:


> Und wenn wir mit so einer Kinderkacke anfangen...warum hat der 1. Todesstern nicht einfach einen kleinen Jump um den Mond gemacht? Der Todesstern hat einen Hyperraumantrieb aber muss sich elendig lange um einen Mond vorbeiquetschen... damit Luke genug Zeit hat, ihn zu zerstören. Stört doch auch keinen?



Vielleicht sind Hyperraumsprünge auf so kurze Distanz nicht möglich? Oder noch besser: Die Energie die für einen Todesstern-Hyperraumsprung benötigt wird, würde dafür sorgen, dass für längere Zeit keine Energie für den Superlaser zur Verfügung steht? 

Oder nochmals anders ausgedrückt: Zum Zeitpunkt an dem IV erschien, waren die Regeln nicht bekannt - die Regeln wurden durch den Film etabliert. Zum Zeitpunkt von VIII war die Hyperraum-Regel indes längst festgelegt - und man hat sie, dem WOW-Effekt zuliebe, einfach über Bord geworfen... Warum keine "normale" Kollision? Volle Energie auf die Frontalschilde und maximalen Schub: Kamikaze geht auch ohne den Hyperraum zu bemühen (siehe VI, bei der Arvel Crynyd voll in die Brücke des Supersternzerstörers Exekutor knallte...)


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Oktober 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Oder noch besser: Die Energie die für einen Todesstern-Hyperraumsprung benötigt wird, würde dafür sorgen, dass für längere Zeit keine Energie für den Superlaser zur Verfügung steht?


Dass er eine starke Verwüstung anrichten kann kurz nach verlassenen des Hyperraums ist doch schon bewiesen worden. Scarif in Rogue One.


----------



## Frullo (5. Oktober 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Dass er eine starke Verwüstung anrichten kann kurz nach verlassenen des Hyperraums ist doch schon bewiesen worden. Scarif in Rogue One.



Jedoch nicht, dass der Superlaser gleich nach dem verlassen des Hyperraums einsatzbereit ist...

Ich zitiere:

_The recharge time on the reactors was nearly an entire day, limiting how often the weapon could be used._

Es darf aus ökonomischer Sicht durchaus angenommen werden, dass der Hyperraumsprung dieselben Reaktoren verwendet wie der Superlaser (separate Reaktoren wären teuer...) und daher sind wir selbst mit R1 immer noch im Bereich logischer Konsistenz: Man kann vielleicht einen Hyperraumsprung mit dem Todesstern durchführen und im Anschluss den Superlaser im "Light-Modus" verwenden, nicht jedoch die volle Kapazität ausschöpfen.
Und selbst wenn wir in R1 nicht mehr im Bereich logischer Konsistenz wären: Dann hätte R1 die in IV etablierten Regeln über Bord geworfen...


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Oktober 2019)

Naja, ein Light-Schuss auf den Rebellen-Stützpunkt wäre ja ausreichend, Yavin IV muss ja nicht wie Alderaan pulverisiert werden 

Sowohl Scarif als auch Jedha zeigen ja wie fatal schon ein leichter Schuss ist, für den Umkreis der nächsten 1000 Kilometer. Die Druckwelle reißt ja alles mit


----------



## Frullo (5. Oktober 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Naja, ein Light-Schuss auf den Rebellen-Stützpunkt wäre ja ausreichend, Yavin IV muss ja nicht wie Alderaan pulverisiert werden
> 
> Sowohl Scarif als auch Jedha zeigen ja wie fatal schon ein leichter Schuss ist, für den Umkreis der nächsten 1000 Kilometer. Die Druckwelle reißt ja alles mit



Warum ignorierst Du den 2. Teil meiner Antwort? Was war zuerst da? IV oder R1? Und ich rede jetzt nicht von der Chronologie innerhalb der Filmreihe, Naseweis  Da es die "Light-Methode" zu (Dreh-)Zeiten von IV noch gar nicht gab, verstösst wennschon dennschon R1 gegen etablierte Logik. In dem Sinne erweist Du höchstens einem weiteren Disney-Film einen Bärendienst, indem Du diesem das "Amy Farrah Fowler Treatment" verpasst (so wie sie für die Jungs Indy "verdorben" hat - wobei sie unrecht hatte, denn Indy spielt tatsächlich eine wichtige Rolle in Raiders  )

Ach, und warum Tarkin nicht die Light-Variante anwendet lässt sich weiterhin mit Hybris erklären: Warum niemand vor Holdo "Hyper-Kamikaze" begangen hat, nicht


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Oktober 2019)

Ob es sie gab oder nicht ist dchwer zu sagen, da Tarkin ja Alderaan vernichtrn wollte, zur Machtdemonstration der Raumstation.

Der 2. Todesstern kann durchaus Light-Schüsse gegen die Mon-Calamari Großkampfschiffe der Rebellenflotte genutzt haben.


----------



## Frullo (5. Oktober 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ob es sie gab oder nicht ist dchwer zu sagen, da Tarkin ja Alderaan vernichtrn wollte, zur Machtdemonstration der Raumstation.
> 
> Der 2. Todesstern kann durchaus Light-Schüsse gegen die Mon-Calamari Großkampfschiffe der Rebellenflotte genutzt haben.



Ist wirklich nicht schwer, LOX-TT:

IV setzt die Regeln, R1 schreibt sie (ggf.) um
IV setzt die Regeln, VI schreibt sie (ggf.) um

Warum Tarkin den Light-Modus nicht einsetzt lässt sich durch (im Film gezeigte!) Hybris erklären. Warum niemand vor Holdo Hyper-Kamikaze begangen hat nicht (die Rebellen können sich keine Hybris leisten...).


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Oktober 2019)

Steh grad am Schlauch, was sind denn Hybris? Kann mit dem Begriff gerade nichts anfangen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Oktober 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Steh grad am Schlauch, was sind denn Hybris? Kann mit dem Begriff gerade nichts anfangen.



Selbstüberschätzung.


----------



## rldml (6. Oktober 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ich zitiere mal den guten Luke  er hat die passenden Worte dafür



Uff... für deine Ironiedetektoren bin ich nicht zuständig - lass dich mal vom TÜV durchchecken. Nicht, dass noch mehr kaputt ist...


----------



## LOX-TT (6. Oktober 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Uff... für deine Ironiedetektoren bin ich nicht zuständig - lass dich mal vom TÜV durchchecken. Nicht, dass noch mehr kaputt ist...



Nicht von dir auf den Meister schließen, junger Padawan.


----------



## rldml (7. Oktober 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Nicht von dir auf den Meister schließen, junger Padawan.



Na in diesem Fall isses schon recht eindeutig . 

LG, Ronny


----------

